# Thermomix...



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thermomix brings together the functions of over 10 kitchen appliances in one compact unit. Thermomix can chop, beat, whip, mix, pulverise, grind, mince, grate, juice, crush, puree, blend, cook, steam and even weigh food! 




Has anyone heard of this machine or used it?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Isa, I thought his sounded familiar! :bounce:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ight=Thermomix

But we have many more new members, so maybe someone else can add to the discussion- but on this thread, of course- not the old one.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Mezz. At least I'm consistent I gave my mother the same answer: I don't trust a machine to claim to be doing so m any things...


----------



## leonor (Jun 10, 2004)

I used to have a Thermomix in Europe that I couldn't bring for obvious reasons... and I miss it like crazy! For a small kitchen like mine it is an ideal appliance. I got rid of my husband's mixer, chopper and robot (I'm making the words up as I go, please excuse my lack of kitchen vocabulary in English). It takes a little time to make the most of it, but it sure is a great machine to have.

I had heard about it before, since it is quite popular in Spain, but what really convinced me was that Ferrán Adriá --the best cook in Spain-- recommended it when asked about it... and I swear by anything he says!


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

We use ours at work a LOT, like 10 times a day for doing loads of things. Great if you have to make something like pesto - chops up garlic and nuts and basil and mixes with the olive oil perfectly.
And it's perfect for making creme anglaise - put all the ingredients in, set the temperature at 80 C and the timer for six minutes and push go.


----------



## allspice (Apr 1, 2013)

I am a pretty newbie Thermie owner having gotten one for Christmas. It is hard to believe that it can do so many things so well but it is true.  I only use the thermie now, all other ktichen appliances have gone.

 As it is not available in the USA there is somewhat a lack of websites but still quite a bit of info online.  Apparently the reason it is not available in the US is because the voltage is 110 volts whereas in most other parts of the world it is 250 volts.  I would have thought given the size of the potential market, that this is a problem that could been overcome, so maybe there are other issues. 

It is a great machine and the only way to really find out about is to see it in action from a demonstrator.


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a 120V version, I live in México and long ago I was offered one and I even got the demonstration... But the price was equal to buy a robot coupe power mixer, a vitamix vita prep and a professional kitchen aid food processor, being and old fashion not so young man, I didn't take the plunge with the Thermomix and instead I got the vitamix and the food processor.

I have relatives in Spain and they just can't stop talking great things about their "Thermos", seems to be very popular in Europe... It must be a very good piece for sure, if you really want one, you can come to Mexico, grab a frozen Margarita /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif and take your thermomix back with you. Here's the link http://shop.vorwerk.mx

Regards.

Luis


----------

